# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Got shit load of hear was wonderinf if anyone used this?

## Chopperbox

All amps are 20cc as you can see got two jars of dball as well, please let me know what you think and if you ever used this stuff, or who knows if its legit.

----------


## tboney

You wouldnt be peddling now would you??????????

----------


## tboney

You wouldn't be peddling now would you??????????

----------


## tboney

Sorry for the repeat post! Hit the button to many times!

----------


## Chopperbox

Heck yes I am! Spent a good amount on this so hopefully someone can give me some feedback.

----------


## Big

I don't see any amps, never heard of the gear, and if you're peddling your stay here will be short, I hope you misunderstood his question.

----------


## Chopperbox

Well English is my second though peddling means begging as in begging for an answer that it looks legit...
So what does peddling mean? 
Also what amps are you talking about? Sorry just did not understand.

----------


## Big

oh ok it's cool. he was asking if you are trying to sell, peddling is slang for selling here. amps are single-use glass containers that you break open, you have vials.

----------


## Chopperbox

Oh ok. LOL will know now. As fare as amps yes I had some before, I don't know why I wrote amps I meant vials.

----------


## Chopperbox

Well shoot I guess I just have to wait and see if I will grow from this gear, or will have to return it along with some copper...

----------

